# Amp repairs????



## wildhair (Mar 8, 2007)

So I live in Morristown nj. and I am looking to get home/live sound amps repaired. I would like to have the work done right the first time and deal with honest people because I want to keep what I have. Any sugggestions? I am willing to drive for great work? 

Amps for repair

Carver PM-1.5
BGW PRO 250E
as well as other items.

Any ideas will be great thanx for your help


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

wildhair said:


> So I live in Morristown nj. and I am looking to get home/live sound amps repaired. I would like to have the work done right the first time and deal with honest people because I want to keep what I have. Any sugggestions? I am willing to drive for great work?
> 
> Amps for repair
> 
> ...


PM Chad, maybe he can help you Dan. Good to see you finally posting.


----------



## wildhair (Mar 8, 2007)

hey gotta do it once in a while. hope i can help others and hope they can help me


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmm. I can't help you with your amps - but I spent this weekend at the Morristown Hyatt. Had a good dinner at Pazzo Pazzo saturday night.


----------



## wildhair (Mar 8, 2007)

i hear that resturan t is good how were the prices?


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

We had a party of about 20 people, I don't remember the exact prices but I remember thinking it was inline with a similar place down here in south florida. I think it was a little more expensive than what we had in Little Italy a couple nights earlier.

The food and service were good.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not sure how far you're willing to ship but JAimie Irgazzi at J&R Electronics is a great guy. His speciality is Soundstream amps but can fix anything I'm sure.

[email protected]


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

I also am looking into having an amp I have looked at.
I think the rca inputs might be bad.
It's an old Phoenix Gold M50.
I took a look at the JandR website and didn't see anything regarding car audio repair.
Anyone else have suggestions on where to send an amp for repair/tune up?
btw I'm located in Oakland, Cali and somewhere local would be sweet.
if not, I have no prob with shipping it out.


----------

